# Victory Malt?



## BoilerBoy (29/12/05)

I have a recipe for a California common (Steam Beer) that includes 250g of Victory Malt.

I did a search on this site and as far as I can tell I can substitute the Victory malt with Amber malt, but at a reduced amount because the victory is far more subtle in flavour and then increase the base malt to make up the difference. 

Can anyone advise me on this, and if Amber malt is a possible substitute what quantity would be suitable?

The grain bill is 

3.8 kg Ale Malt
1.5 kg Pils Malt
250g Victory Malt
250g Cara Red
250g Crystal malt

Any thoughts would be appreciated

cheers


----------



## Shunty (30/12/05)

You could always toast some base malt - i think www.howtobrew.com gives the time/temperature


----------

